# Is separation good?



## HurtingBad_SC (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, new to this forum. I think my wife is about to ask for a sep. How can this be good?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It depends what the separation is for. Is it to lower tensions while things are worked on or just the next step to end the relationship? More information would be helpful.


----------



## StephenG (Nov 22, 2012)

You haven't given much information but it's one of two things.

1) It is the beginning of the end

2) She can realize how good she has it with you and your marriage and relationship will be much stronger.

My wife separated from me and I am still waiting to see what one it is for me, hopefully it will be #2...


----------

